# Specialized Roubaix - 2008 Expert (Ultegra) or 2009 Comp (105) ??? - SAME PRICE



## Slicks on my MB (Jul 22, 2009)

My mountain biking days somehow ended up behind me, and I've had slicks on it for a while now - mostly road riding and now finally looking to step up and onto a road bike. I've tried a bunch of different frames and the Roubaix feels like a natural fit (at 6'2, I'm on the 58). For the *same price*, my LBS has a 2008 Expert and the 2009 Comp. I've heard the 2009 frame is an improvement over the 2008, so it's that on the 2009 Comp vs. the Ultegra components on the 2008 Expert. Which one should I buy?


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

2009 Comp.


----------



## Slicks on my MB (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the vote cyclequip. What's your deciding factor? Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There are trade offs with either bike. The '08 Expert uses 8r (grade) carbon, AZ-1 construction which was touted as a lighter method of construction (over triple mono). The fork is full CF, sans the OS lower 1 3/8" bearing on the '09 Comp. Also, the Comp uses 7r carbon, triple mono construction.

Although I think Shimano's current 105 group is a perfectly fine, I'd opt for Ultegra given the choice. So considering we're talking 'same 'price' here, IMO the Expert holds the edge on componentry. 

RE: wheelsets. I've got the RS-10's on my Tarmac and they have in excess of 4K miles and have been trued once, but I weigh 140, so YMMV. They aren't hi tech, but aren't problematic either and there are numerous reports that the Ultegra's are, so you may want to weigh that as well. 

Bottom line is where you put your priorities. Does the frameset matter more than components? And are either _really_ 'better'? Should OEM wheelsets be a deal breaker? But rest assured, both bikes are fine choices, so either way you can't go far wrong. JMO.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd go with the '08 on this one. The lighter carbon and construction method on the frame will probably offset any frame improvements made to the '09 comp. You will appreciate the better components and better wheelset on the Expert too. 

I have an '07 Expert with the Ultegra wheels and they have been great for me. 7000 miles so far, and as true as the day they were purchased (weight varied from 215 to 155 over the 7000 miles). At 1680 grams they are reasonably light, and at 26mm deep reasonably aero. I've heard a couple reports that the Ultegra wheels have shown signs of cracking around the spokes over the 10,000 mile mark but those reports are few and far between. For any given wheelset out there if you look you will find problematic reports. They have yet to make a wheelset that no one can break or that is manufactured perfectly every time. I'd suspect the vast majority of the Ultegra wheels are problem free. The '08 should also have the second generation Ultegra wheels, the SL version. 

Like you im also 6'2" and on the 58cm Roubaix Expert. Great fit for me. Love it. Im sure you will enjoy whichever you get. Not sure if it is important to you or not but one more thing to consider is the color scheme / look of the bike. With two bikes that evenly matched you might want to go with the one that looks better to you. Components can always be upgraded but its hard to change the paint scheme. Good luck!


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

id probably go for the 08 also, although theres no doubt in my mind that the 09 is the better looking frame


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Iv'e never ridden a 09 but I do have a 08 expert I love the frame, I upgraded the wheels but there was nothing wrong with the stock Ultegra's still use them on ocassion.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

> id probably go for the 08 also, although theres no doubt in my mind that the 09 is the better looking frame


Agreed. I was in the lbs the other day drooling over the '09 Pro. Sweet looking frame. But even a sweet looking frame can be ruined with a paint job that doesn't float your boat. 

Are you looking at doubles? Compacts? Or Triples? If I remember the '08 Expert Triple had that sweet all black with red-outlined logos scheme. Really sharp.


----------



## Slicks on my MB (Jul 22, 2009)

Both the bikes are compacts, where my MB is obviously a triple. Given the weight drop from that to a Roubaix, I trust that I'll be able to live without the granny gears. 
Very mild preference for the 09 naked carbon/red color scheme over the 08 blue/white, but both are fine and not really a deciding factor (unfortunately).
Does anyone know what the 09 frame improvements actually do, other than add good looks? (I agree it does.)
DS1239622 - What year Expert do you have?
I plan to buy this week or weekend, so looking for all the info I can get. Thanks all, please keep it coming...


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

apparently the bigger bottom bracket chain stays head tube and down tube make the 09 a stiffer yet complaint ride, i have an 09 elite which is the same frame as the comp, to be honest though i cant really feel any difference in my bike compared to the bike shop bosses 08 s works, only in weight when you pick them up and thats about it, even weight in my opinion is blown out of proportion, im hard pressed to feel much difference between riding with 2 full water bottles one full bottle or both of them empty


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got the '07 Expert. It has the same frame 'design' as the '08 Expert. Not sure if they upped the carbon a level on the 08 Expert or not. If I had to guess Id say yes. I checked them out and I also prefer the naked carbon / red color scheme on the 09 slightly over the 08 Expert compact in blue, though as you said both are very nice. Im sure youll do just fine with the compact, most people seem to like them. Personally I like the triple (though im pretty sure triples are a dying breed these days) just for the sake I can get the low gears and still have the 39 tooth mid gear. Ive tried Compacts and found the 34 to be a bit on the low side for my personal taste. I wouldn't stress too much about it, both are really nice bikes. Take them for a spin and see if you can feel the different between the '09 frame and the Expert. If you can't feel the difference, get the Expert and enjoy the higher grade components and wheelset.


----------



## Slicks on my MB (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll do that, suck it up and pick one. Sounds like I can't really go wrong between the two in any case. Thanks all for your help with this. One of those "good problems" I guess....


----------

